# 3DS Color Choice



## DragonKeeper422 (Dec 29, 2013)

I just got a new 3DS for my birthday. Everyone told me to go for the XL, but to me, they didn't have any good colors :/ just the basic Red, Black, Pink and Blue (excluding the special edition systems). Ever since E3 I have had my eye on the Purple 3DS, so instead of getting the XL I went with the Midnight Purple. Did anyone else choose their system based on color?


----------



## beffa (Dec 29, 2013)

I just chose whatever they had. Luckily mine was a white XL with Mario 3D Land, which was the colour I wanted anyway. I had black with my first 3DS but again I didn't care.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 29, 2013)

Kind of. Went with the purple one, haven't regretted it. Got a black one as a back up once, but had to exchange it due to a firmware issue.


----------



## JoshuaHisbert (Dec 29, 2013)

I got the Zelda 3DS before the XL even came out xD


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 30, 2013)

Kinda. I got the 3DS at launch and the only colours available were blue and black so I chose Blue. I then traded it in for a XL which was just a bit after launch, and silver, red and blue were the only colours available, so I went with blue again. Sometimes I wish I waited that little bit longer but eh


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 30, 2013)

lol
I just got the one that came with 3 free games
in this case the color was red!
{I got a 3dsxl}


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 30, 2013)

No, got mine 1-2 years ago? 3ds, and I got red..personally I don't really like the red one bUT I got one anyway so.

Who cares? (ill probably buy a rubber kitty case or something anyway :3)


----------



## XTheLancerX (Dec 30, 2013)

I picked a blue 3DS XL but only because there were no good colors and wanted an XL... Really wish I could have something amazing like what my DS Lite was


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2013)

i usually buy the plain black system just 'cause black is my fav color/shade/whatever you smart *****es wanna call it

idk, just always loved black


----------



## BlueLeaf (Dec 30, 2013)

I have the retired blue one. It's not that popular as said on the internet. The top screen when folded out should have been kept the same color, but w/e.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 30, 2013)

I got the red 3Ds for my birthday in 2011, so I couldn't really decide. But I like it anyways, and I still have it. The XL doesn't have any colors I like very much so I won't be getting it anytime soon.


----------



## Volvagia (Dec 30, 2013)

yeah, i got the zelda 3ds. it was there and it looked way better than the plain red/blue colours so i had to get it


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 30, 2013)

I didn't get my 3DS until like a year after it was released. I'm glad I did too because I got the sexy purple one.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 30, 2013)

I got the purple one too. It was on sale and my favorite color is purple.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I didn't get my 3DS until like a year after it was released. I'm glad I did too because I got the sexy purple one.



Same.

I went black <3


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 31, 2013)

I got a black one because it was a gift and they didn't know what color I liked.

But now I have a yellow Pikachu 3DS XL.


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 31, 2013)

I got a ruby red 3ds..but I wish to have a white XL just like Animal crossing Edition, so beautiful


----------



## Cannome (Dec 31, 2013)

I replaced mine with the AC edition.


----------



## Lassy (Dec 31, 2013)

I got the white 3DS before the XL came out :3
(Simply got the 3DS for the white color because all the other ones were too common )

But if I had to choose now, errr. I don't know, I really like purple, but a XL one is better for the eyes x)


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a Blue/Black one.
I sort of like it, the blue's a nice colour.


----------



## Mao (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a white 3ds XL with Mario 3D land thing (which I don't play. wanted mario kart 7 but idk why I didn't pick it ) I would of liked pink but there was only white and black when I got mine (xmas last year)


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

I got the pink 3DS XL because it's just so cute *u*

It brings out my color, I guess. Also because of the white part in the front. Really, I did choose my system due to its color.

I got it as a birthday present. I asked my mom for a pink 3ds xl, she went to bestbuy but they didn't have the pink one, so she asked me if I still wanted it. I actually said no, because really, the color matters to me a lot. I told her I'll just wait until they have the pink one ~ but instead, she just bought me one online. 

If I had the chance to pick any of the colors (limited edition included), I would've loved the Animal Crossing: New Leaf 3DS XL. It's just so pretty ToT But they didn't have it available by the time I was getting mine :c And the ones online are pretty darn expensive so.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Dec 31, 2013)

Pikachu yellow 3DS XL, Zelda black 3DS, Mario 25th anniversary red DSi. My originally pink DS Lite is now green as my daughter broke the hinge and I had to change the case. My metallic blue GBA SP still gets regular use as well, but the clear pink GBA and turquoise GBC don't get a lot of use any more. All of them were chosen for colour or design.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 31, 2013)

Didn't affect me in the slightest bit. I got a 3DSXL, though, because I can't stand those stupid tiny screens. I got blue, but I covered it with a skin I made so it doesn't matter, anyways. xD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 31, 2013)

Blue. Very clear, crisp.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Dec 31, 2013)

I got the Animal Crossing XL and love it


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a red normal 3DS, i only like the Red ones..
Well mine is more of a ruby/Crimson colour its so pretty
This one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




planning to upgrade to a red xl..

I'm also glad i dont have one with any bundles, im glad to have all physical games, i wouldnt want any downloads :')


----------



## DragonKeeper422 (Dec 31, 2013)

My original DS Lite was Red ^^ It is a pretty color. I waiting a long time to get the purple one and I'm glad I did. It was that or the Pink XL, but I'm glad I went with purple


----------



## Officer Berri (Dec 31, 2013)

I got my 3DS a few months before the XL was announced (much to my displeasure, let me tell you. I waited quite a while to get mine specifically because I was trying to avoid a repeat of getting a DS only for a bigger version to come out).

However I'm happy with my choice because I have a beautiful Aqua Blue 3DS.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 1, 2014)

I have the ACNL XL and it's my favourite thing ever. :3
And I've also got a black standard 3DS from way back whenever it was. With a dodgy R button and if you squeeze the corner it turns off.


----------



## Lunaera (Jan 1, 2014)

I had the original blue/black 3DS, but lost that.. somewhere. So I am currently borrowing my nieces pink one until I pick myself up an XL. Which should hopefully be within the next week or so. She's too busy messing with her new stuff to notice I haven't given it back yet.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2014)

Had a black 3ds but it started dying, like at once and I had to charge it all the the time despite having very low brightness and only sound while I fish and such, so. Bought a white 3ds XL last week and loving it. Have to use my old SD card though since all stuff didn't copy over while transferring but no biggie


----------



## taylalatbh (Jan 1, 2014)

I chose mine based on colour. I went for a white 3DS XL.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 1, 2014)

I have the animal crossing 3DS XL. c:
I guess I chose it by the pattern, it's pretty darn cute. n_n


----------



## Meira (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, I picked mine based on colour. I have the Gold Zelda 3DS XL.
The regular colours don't really appeal to me >.>
Plus, I wanted a 3DS where it was limited edition just because it can sorta be unique in a way


----------



## JaeJae (Jan 1, 2014)

Megatastic said:


> I have the animal crossing 3DS XL. c:
> I guess I chose it by the pattern, it's pretty darn cute. n_n



Awww me too :3 At the same time my online Japanese friend was begging me to get ACNL to play with her. Fell in love when I saw the 3DS XL. I know I have to get it :B


----------



## Puddle (Jan 1, 2014)

I love the blue 3DS XL.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2014)

Not that colour picky either, but I probably wouldn't want a pink or red again since I'm not a fan of the pink and red colours they used anyways..


----------



## Lunaera (Jan 1, 2014)

Megatastic said:


> I have the animal crossing 3DS XL. c:
> I guess I chose it by the pattern, it's pretty darn cute. n_n



Jealous! I wanted it so badly, but unfortunately during the time they had it for sale, paying my college bills was the higher priority. I am tempted to get one still, but it's annoying how expensive (understandably) they are now for the bundles.


----------



## Chris (Jan 1, 2014)

When I bought one of myself it was a regular 3DS in coral pink. But my parents bought me a limited edition blue Pok?mon 3DS XL for Christmas:



Spoiler


----------



## Silkie (Jan 1, 2014)

I had the Animal Crossing 3DS XL, but I hated the white and was so afraid to play it for fear of getting it dirty. So I got the cobalt blue regular 3DS since it came with Luigi's Mansion.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 1, 2014)

Hate the Aqua Blue Nintendo uses, but I usually don't care about color when it comes to hardware. But black is very appealing.


----------



## Saranghae (Jan 1, 2014)

I have the purple one but I would love a pink XL.


----------



## DragonKeeper422 (Jan 2, 2014)

I almost went with the pink XL! But I decided to get what I originally wanted when they 3DS's first came out. They also displayed a orange colored one, but I have never seen it out.


----------



## Le Ham (Jan 4, 2014)

I got the Blue XL for Christmas 2012. (didn't want to say "last year" because of confusion)
Didn't have much of a choice, but considering how I like blue and I probably wouldn't care for all the fancier stuff, I'm fine.


----------



## Cress (Jan 4, 2014)

Megatastic said:


> I have the animal crossing 3DS XL. c:
> I guess I chose it by the pattern, it's pretty darn cute. n_n



That's what I have!  My first one was the Aqua Blue 3DS, but so many things started happening to it, and I thought the Animal Crossing one would be a good choice. The Aqua Blue one still works, and I use it for cycling, but that's about it.


----------



## Mick (Jan 4, 2014)

Bought mine at launch. Choice was black or aqua back then. I like the aqua so I went for it


----------



## Flop (Jan 4, 2014)

I have a black 3DS but I recently upgraded to the gold Zelda 3DS XL ^-^


----------



## Hype (Jan 4, 2014)

I have the A Link Between Worlds Zelda 3DS. The Pokemon ones are nice as well.


----------



## xiaonu (Jan 5, 2014)

baby pink XL is always my choice! I'm sad America hasn't released the Japanese color "Mint" for XL. It looks baby blue to me. I wanted to get it for my boyfriend.


----------



## Lunaera (Jan 5, 2014)

Picked up the pink XL the other day, not much of a fan of pink, but I liked it better than the red/blue/black ones.


----------



## mandercakez (Jan 5, 2014)

I was caught between the Zelda XL and the midnight purple regular size. I ended up going with the purple ^_^ I just thought it was so pretty


----------



## Improv (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a Blue XL; which I got, because it was an XL. I've got my eye on a cobalt blue regular sized 3DS that I may buy and then sell my XL, not sure though.


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Jan 9, 2014)

I wanted the midnight purple. I got it. XD I didn't want a XL, but all the exclusive ones are XL ;w;


----------



## KCourtnee (Jan 9, 2014)

I originally had the turquoise one, WHICH I LOVED SO MUCH. Until my brother, yet again, stole a game system of mine (the 3DS). I called the cops this time though and got it back. I think it was a year later when he stole it again and this time I didn't get it back 
-_______-

I got a black one and had that for a while until I traded it in for the sexy purple <33


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 15, 2014)

I wanted an XL, and liked the blue the most out of the colours available.


----------



## juneau (Jan 17, 2014)

I got my 3DS when it first came out, and I think at the time the only colors available were black and blue, so I went with the blue. I really want an XL though, there are so many cool cases and stuff for it, and some of the limited edition ones have really nice designs.


----------



## twerkstrider (Jan 17, 2014)

i have the metallic pink 3ds that's reminiscent of my original pink ds from 2005!! i also got the red and white 2ds


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have the blue pokemon x and y version. It is SO beautiful! But fingerprints get on it easily.


----------



## Squeaky (Jan 17, 2014)

I have the pink and white 3DS XL.  I love the Pikachu 3DS XL but it's too dang expensive.


----------



## Amphibian (Jan 17, 2014)

I have a white regular 3DS (for cycling and other helpful stuff) and the AC-themed XL. I guess I got lucky with the AC one since it has nice, neutral screens, my old silver/black XL had those awful yellow-tinted screens.


----------



## Lennox (Jan 28, 2014)

I specifically got the 3DS XL Animal Crossing special edition that looks like a poptart 
I waited until pretty late in the game to get my system. Just got it in like October. I just did some shopping around, looking at the colors that they had and when I saw they had an animal crossing one, there was no way I could say no... I knew I would regret it if I got any other color. So even though it was like $50 more than any other regular XL, I paid the extra to get exactly what I wanted. No regrets, though, I love it. It's so cute and I love that I have the game with me wherever I go without having to worry about making sure I have the right game cartridge with me. 

Idk how to post pics


----------



## StoneZack17 (Jan 28, 2014)

So i got a 3DS XL, Blue and then months later, top screen broke. So then later in the week
i had wen't out and got a 2DS(not so bad) but i had gotten the blue one. Blue now sickens me.
Not the best choice of color for me so far.


----------



## lordbimble (Jan 28, 2014)

I have the silver and black 3DS XL. I would have liked the new pink one if it was available at the time.

I also have a red and black one from America to play games that weren't released in Europe.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have the Flame Red 3DS.


----------



## hani (Jan 31, 2014)

I have the PinkxWhite xl 3ds. uwu
I really like the mintxwhite one, but that's only in Japan I believe.


----------



## Cherebi (Jan 31, 2014)

I have the silver 3DSXL but I really wanted the white one. I just bought a purple case for my XL though so I am happy.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 31, 2014)

I have the blue one since I liked it the most out of the XLs. The purple one is nice though.


----------



## Draegan (Feb 2, 2014)

I originally wanted the white 3DS but it was UK exclusive.  So for Christmas that year I was give the pretty pink one. Then purple just had to come out shortly afterwards; and that's my favorite colour.


----------



## Libra (Feb 5, 2014)

I got the silver one since I liked it best. That and the other colors were more expensive.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 5, 2014)

lordbimble said:


> I have the silver and black 3DS XL. I would have liked the new pink one if it was available at the time.
> 
> I also have a red and black one from America to play games that weren't released in Europe.



I dislike that pink colour.
But I can see why you would like it! I do like pink!


----------

